# Breite und Höhe eines Flash-Videos automatisch an Div anpassen?



## Caladmaethor (29. November 2009)

Hallo!

Wahrscheinlich ist das, was ich jetzt hier frage vermutlich eines der einfachsten Dinge. Nur leider fällt mir nicht ums verrecken ein, wie ich das lösen könnte. Hab auch nichts Richtiges im Netz oder per Suche dazu gefunden.

Ich habe mehrere Wordpress-Themes. Dabei haben die Content-Divs der Themes jeweils alle eine unterschiedliche Breite. Nun möchte ich, dass eingebundene Flash-Videos (Youtube, Vimeo und Konsorten) sich an die Breite des Content-Divs anpassen und die Höhe proportional dazu vergrößert oder verkleinert wird.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß, Caladmaethor


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (30. November 2009)

Hi, 

das ist nicht mit HTML realisierbar, da HTML keine dynamische Sprache ist. Dazu wird JavaScript notwendig sein.


----------



## Caladmaethor (3. Dezember 2009)

Nord-Süd-Richtung hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist nicht mit HTML realisierbar, da HTML keine dynamische Sprache ist. Dazu wird JavaScript notwendig sein.



Ist mir klar, dass HTML keine dynamische Sprache ist.  War mir auch fast klar, dass ich Javascript oder PHP dazu brauche... 
Habs zwischenzeitlich anders gelöst aber wäre trotzdem für Antworten bzw. Lösungen dankbar.


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

deklariere hierfür einfach eine relative Breite width="100%" und Höhe height="100%".

mfg Maik


----------



## Caladmaethor (3. Dezember 2009)

Also für das Flash-Video? Schon versucht. Funktioniert nicht, da es sich nicht proportional vergrößert bzw. verkleinert...


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

die genannten Attribute gelten selbstverständlich für das Flash-Video, damit es sich den Dimensionen des umschliessenden DIV-Blocks angleicht.

Nur skaliert sich damit das Video nicht proportional. Hierfür müsstest du dann in der Tat auf Javascript zurückgreifen.

mfg Maik


----------

